
Drupal 7 and 8 core critical release on April 25th, 2018 PSA-2018-003 - stevekemp
https://www.drupal.org/psa-2018-003
======
jonawesomegreen
CVE: [https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-7602](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-7602)

Nothing interesting there yet.

------
kinow
Hmmm, just learned about an up to date instance being hacked. Learned how it
happened, so now waiting for the announcement to confirm if there's a chance
it was exploited before the CVE was announced.

